# How’s the stock in Oahu?  Also are there still Hawaii discounts on Prada?



## mtkarenp

We will be heading to Oahu next month and I’ve been eying the Re-Edition 2005 in black nylon.  Was wondering if I should call before I go or take my chances they’ll have them in stock.

Also are they still doing discounts on Prada?  I live in Montana with no sales tax so I could just order on line but I’ve never tried one on and would love to do that first.


----------



## brnicutie

mtkarenp said:


> We will be heading to Oahu next month and I’ve been eying the Re-Edition 2005 in black nylon.  Was wondering if I should call before I go or take my chances they’ll have them in stock.
> 
> Also are they still doing discounts on Prada?  I live in Montana with no sales tax so I could just order on line but I’ve never tried one on and would love to do that first.


My Prada SA at Ala Moana is excellent. Let me know if you would like here info. I usually see the black one in the store. It's the colored ones that she has to order, but I haven't been there in a few months. They give a 10% Hawaii discount and our tax is 4.7%.


----------



## mtkarenp

brnicutie said:


> My Prada SA at Ala Moana is excellent. Let me know if you would like here info. I usually see the black one in the store. It's the colored ones that she has to order, but I haven't been there in a few months. They give a 10% Hawaii discount and our tax is 4.7%.



Sure, I’d love your SA’s info!  TY!


----------



## msscf

Was just at Ala Moana yday - thought they had great inventory, there’s a mens and womens store across the way from each other. Was able to take home a black nylon re edition 2005 and a crystal Cleo (how could I not get the crystal Cleo!!) - both were brand new, she said they had new stock in the back.


----------



## purselovah91

msscf said:


> Was just at Ala Moana yday - thought they had great inventory, there’s a mens and womens store across the way from each other. Was able to take home a black nylon re edition 2005 and a crystal Cleo (how could I not get the crystal Cleo!!) - both were brand new, she said they had new stock in the back.


would love to see a model shot of the cleo!!! congrats!!!


----------

